# The House of Winterfell



## johnsemlak (Nov 23, 2003)

OK this is my first attempt at a story hour.

I will be recording my current campaign in which I am a player (a human wizard).
  The setting is the Waterdeep/north region of the Forgotten Realms, with the city of Winter's edge being our current base of operations.  There are a few modifications to the politics of the region, including a new king of the FR coastal region based in Waterdeep.

The campaign is loosely inspired by George R.R. Martin's books, so there may be some spoilers of those novels (I haven't/am not allowed to read the books, so I can't say how similar they are, but there are some definite similarities).

The campaign had been going on a few sessions by the time I begin this story hour, so the first entries will summarize the those sessions.  After that I will make entries generally on a weekly basis after game sessions (which occur on Sundays).

In posts below I also will briefly summarize the character party and the changes to the FR setting the DM has made.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 23, 2003)

*Character Party*

Here's a brief summary of our party.

Kalmes Nohj a human wizard/diviner.  Kalmes is the asstant to Maester  Kejon, an advisor on arcane matters to the lord of Winter's Edge.  Kalmes also functions as a teacher to several younger members of the noble house (e.g. Orphelia).

Aldepri-Drow Ranger  Aldepri is a dark elf formally of Menzoberranzen who has migrated to the surface and now serves in the Winter's Edge guard.

Orphelia--Human Noble (an alternate core class)  Orphelia is a member of the noble house which rules Winter's Edge.

Luna--A Drow Bard/Cleric   Luna accompanied Aldepri from the underdark and now serves as a court singer in Winter's Edge.

Gundar--Half-Ogre Barbarian  Gundar is a brute of a fighter work worked as a guard in Winters Edge's cemetary, and is now also performing duties for the town guard.

Dasha--Ranger/Druid  Dasha has served in the guard of a distant town, and was the lone survivor of a patrol which was ambushed by an unknown enemy.

Silvio--Human Rogue  A friend of Gundar, who also serves as an 'accountant' for the Noble house of Winter's Edge


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 23, 2003)

*Setting notes, and changes to FR for this campaign*

_I will expand these notes in the future_

The campaign takes place in the North area, in the Silver Marches.

However, currently, the whole area, as well as a large part of the northwest coast of Faerun is being ruled by a king based in Waterdeep.

The campaign is based in the town of Winter's edge, a many-days journey north and inland from Waterdeep.  This town is currently serves as a base for patrols that guard the area.  The most important area to be guarded is the famous 'Wall', a very long wall several days journey to the north.  The Wall is very ancient and guards the kingdom from unknown terrors that lurk to the north of it.  Due to it's cold conditions and other dangers, being stationed there is highly undesirable and often a form of punishment.

The campaign is a very low magic campaign.  Besides the party members, spellcasters are unusual or rare, and high-level casters extremely rare.  The town of Winter's edge has no known clerics above 3rd level or so.

Most of the PCs begin the campaign as servants for the ruling noble house of Winter's Edge, who rule from the fortress of Winterfell in that city.  The rulers are relatives of the Royal family, based in Waterdeep.

Here is a description of the House of Winterfell, ruling family of Winter's Edge:

House Stark of Winterfell
House Motto: "Winter is Coming...." 
House Symbol: A running grey direwolf, on an ice-white field
Leader of House: Lord Eddard Stark (Ned)
Lands and Holdings: Castle Winterfell, Winter's Edge, Warden of the North
Resources of House Stark (traditionally poor in wealth but rich in resources (iron, lumber, furs, and other valuable metals) and rich in the fanatic loyalty of it men and retainers

History:
  Descended from refugees from fallen Raumathar, the Starks are an ancient house with the blood of the First Kingdom of Men flowing in its veins, the Starks have existed at Winterfell for almost 2,000 years. Winterfell was said to have had its foundation laid by the legendary Brandon the Builder. For at least a part of those many millenia they were the Kings of Winter and were the last house of the First Kingdom of Men to rule a realm before being weakened by numberless orc hordes from the mountains of the Spine of the World, north of the Wall.Then Aegon Targaryen and his dragons came on their conquest.The Starks eventually bended the knee and the sovereignty of the North rather than be consumed en masse by the Targaryuen's dragon flight's fire. Their motto is, "Winter Is Coming."

The Starks have served as Wardens of the North under the Iron Throne. Lord Eddard Stark is best friend to King Robert, having been fostered with him at the Eyrie (they wer both wards of Lord John Arryn of the Eyrie) and constant companion and a great hero in the war against the Mad Dragon King, Aerys. The civil war against the Mad Dragon King Aerys Targaryen started when the Dragon Prince Rhaegar took captive Eddard's sister Lyanna who was betrothed to marry Robert Baratheon. Lord Stark's father and his elder brother Brandon rode South to Waterdeep to plead for her return. The Mad Dragon King Aerys Targaryen had them both executed in gruesome painful fashion. The Mad Dragon King Aerys Targaryen then ordered Lord John Arryn of the Eyrie to turn over his two 18 year old wards - Robert Baratheon and Eddard Stark. John Arryn refused becasue of his love for the boys - and the civil war started and then grew and grew. Robert and Eddard fought to rescue Lyanna Stark from the Dragon Prince Rhaegar as well as to avenge the deaths of Eddard' father and older brother Brandon. Eventually they succeeded - the war was one, the dragons slain, the Dragon Prince Rhaegar was killed by Robert Baratheon in mortal combat on the field of battle and the Mad Dragon King Aerys was killed by Jamie Lannister who was a member of the King's own Kingsguard (thus earning the name Jamie the Kingslayer) as Waterdeep fell to the rebel forces. Lyanna Stark however died even as her brother Eddard reached her side. So Robert Baratheon became King and in order to unite the 7 Kingsoms (and because of her beauty and wealth) King Robert married Cersei Lannister.

Lord Eddard wed Catelyn Tully (of House Tully of the Riverlands of the Trident), who was intended to marry his elder brother Brandon before his death at he hands of the Targaryen King. They  have had five children, of whom his eldest was Robb Stark before his tragic death gored by a Dire Stag while on a hunt in the wilds of the North.Young Bran Stark is now the heir to Winterfell and the North. Lord Eddard also has a bastard, conceived by an unknown moon elven woman during the civil war, Dasha Snow. He also adopted a drow exile, Aldepris Snow (of Menzoberrnazan House Vandree 17th), into his family as ward and apprentice weapons-master after the drow saved his son's life in an attack by wildling raiders. His other children are Sansa and Arya his dauthers and his youngest son Rickon.

The Family:

Lord Eddard Stark - grim, dour, serious lord of Winterfell. Lord Stark is tall, with dark hair and full beard with no grey. He is in his prime at 41. He was a great hero and companion in arms of Robert Baratheon during the rebellion and civil war against the Mad Dragon King Aerys Targaryen and during the attempted rebellion agaisnt King Robert by Lord Balon Greyjoy (Theon's father). He remains a hale and powerful warrior at the full of his strength, still wielding his mighty claymore (2 handed greatsword) Ice with deadly skill and strength and still often rides out with men to put down wilding raiders, rebel lords, and beasts and monsters out of the wilds of the North. The things that matter most to Lord Stark are his family, his family's honor, and his honor in that order. He is a fair and just if stern and tough Lord. He lives by his family's words "Winter is Coming".

 Lord Stark follows the traditional religious beliefs of his family - worshipping the Old Gods of the wood. moutain, and stream (the druidic faith) rather than the new gods of the South. He can often be found meditating before the weirwood at the heart of the Godswood in Winterfell Castle, or seeking wisdom and peace from his family's ancestors in the House Stark crypt beneath Winterfell. His statue and tomb are already prepared there for the day that he will join his ancestors. Until then he will uphold justice, law and honor in the North in his family's name.

Lord Stark's favored weaponm his family's legacy weapon - Ice - a giant claymore (two-handed greatsword) forged of Valyrian Steel. Many ancient spells are laid into the blade which glitters like black ice and is always supernaturally sharp. The sword cleaves through flesh, wood, stone, and steel alike. The sword is as old as his family and every King or Lord of Winterfell has borne it since the beginning of House Stark.

When Lord Stark would see justice done - and orders some criminals death according to the laws of the King and man - he believes that the Lord commanding the death sentence owes it to the accused to look him in the face and carry out the sentence himself. Then Lord Stark calls for Ice and justice is delivered swift and sharp. He has never needed a second blow.

At the start of the campaign Lord Stark is in grieving for the death of his first son and heir Rob Stark during a hunt in the wilds of the North around WInterfell where he was tragically gored by a great dire stag. He also fears to leave his family and home to travel south to Waterdeep and become the new Hand of the King, but he feels he must to uncover the truth of the death of his mentor and old Hand of the King, Lord John Arryn of the Eyrie as well as to save the king and the 7 Kingdoms from the influence of the Lannister Queen Cersei and her family.

Lord Stark's children have all taken dire wolf pups as pets and companions. The common folk say they are a gift from the Old Gods. The pups were the litter of the Dire Wolf who died in combat against the great Dire Stag that also slew Rob Stark, Lord Eddard's son and heir. The common people mutter under their breaths about a sign...the dire wolf is the symbol of House Stark and the stag is the symbol of House Baratheon. Bad times must be coming...the signs do not bode well.... and winter is coming....

hs wife: Catelyn Stark -originally from House Tully of the Trident (the Riverlands).        Catelyn was supposed to be wed to Lord Eddard's brother Brandon, but upon his death at the hands of the Mad Dragon King Aerys Targaryen, she was as tradition dicates wed to his brother Eddard instead. She has come to love Eddard and give him 5 children who are the most important thing in her life. Catelyn is a stately woman in the fullness of her beauty (mid30's). She has the long auburn hair of the Tully's and folows her old family's words "Family, Duty Honor". She feels betrayed and threatened by Lord Stark's raising of his bastard Dasha Snow in her household, and of his "adoption" of the drow exile, Aldepris Snow. She resents them both. Catelyn worships the new Gods of the South in particular Eldath, Llira, Lathander, and Siamorphe). To show his love for her, Eddard has even built a small sept to the new Gods in Winterfell where his wife can worship her gods. Her sister is Lady Lyssa Arryn of the Eyrie, the widow of the old Hand John Arryn. Her father is the aging Lord Hoster Tully of the Riverlands and the Trident. Her brother Edmure Tully is the heir to the Riverlands and the Trident.

His children:

Rob Stark(deceased) a dutiful lad of 16 and once heir to WInterfell and the North. He would have made a good lord, all agree. He took after his mother with her gentle features and auburn hair, but had the strength and temperment of his father. He died in a tragic hunting accident in the wilds of the North outside WInterfell where he was gored by a great Dire Stag. The common folk whisper at the strange death at the hands of this mystical beast and comment on how the stag is the symbol of House Baratheon and the King...

Sansa Stark - a maid of 12, a beautiful younger version of her mother, Sansa is the perfect young lady, doing her needlework, playing the harp, and dreaming ok knights and romance. An innocent waiting to be shattered by the harsh reality of life...Her dire wolf is even named "Lady" and it acts as well-behaved as her.

Arya Stark - a young girl of 9 who takes after her father with dark hair and a "horsey" long face. Arya is a tomboy. She hates being a "young lady" and would rather be out in the woods, getting into trouble, getting dirty,  and talking to commoners than sitting safe in the castle and doing needlework and drinking tea and eating cake and listening to romantic tales and songs. Arya and Sansa do not get along at all. Arya's wolf is named Nymeria after a famed warrior queen of Chessenta and is as wild as her master. Lately Aldepris whom she adores as a real older brother has started training her in the use of rapier and dagger.

Bran Stark - a young boy of eight. Bran is inquisitive and MUST always climb. He knows the secret rooftops, crypts, and passages of ancient and large Winterfell better than anyone. He dreams of being a knight and slaying dragons and winning tournaments. He is shattered by the death of his older brother and unprepared for his knew status as the heir to Winterfell and the North. His dire wolf is named Summer. He admires and hangs around his father's new knight and swordsman the half-ogre (wereboar) Gundarr Stagsbane.

Rickon Stark - is a young unformed boy of 4 prone to wild emotions, rages, and temper tantrums. He named his dire wolf  "Shaggy Dog". He must grow fast because "Winter is Coming".....

Dasha Snow - the sixteen-year-old half-elven bastard child of Lord Eddard Stark. Against his wife's wishes Eddard insisted on raising her as his own child in his own household. As a bastard she cannot take his name or inhereit Winterfell (only a King can proclaim the removal of the taint of bastardy and allow a bastard to claim inheiritance) and is given the surname of every bastard borne in the North - Snow. Dasha is loved by her father and brothers but loathed by the Lady Catelyn who feels threatened by her and haunted by her husband's betrayal adn affair which Dasha represents. As such she has grown up a quiet, serious, and introspective youth, somewhat outside the affairs of her family. Dasha has always had a great love for the cold wild lands of the North. Upon reaching the age of adulthood (16) she so despaired of the strained realations in the Stark household that she begged to go north with her beloved uncle Benjen and become a member of the Night's Watch like him. Lord Eddard reluctantly agreed. Lady Catelyn Stark was overjoyed and elated to see Dasha gone from the household. Dasha was unprepared for the reality of the Night's Watch - being manned mostly by criminals (rapists, thieves, murderers, adn debtors) who take an oath to serve on the Wall for life in order to receive a pardon for their crimes. As the only woman on the wall, she feels disgust for the reality of the Night's Watch and has begun to dount her decision. SHe is nearing the end of her training and soon must decide whetehr to take the oaths of the Night Watch or not. On the wall, however, she has found a connection with the cold wilds of the North adn the Old Gods (druidic faith) and is developing the mystical powers of a druid untrained, even as she trains to be a ranger of the Night's Watch. Her wolf's name is Ghost (he is the only albino of the litter)

Aldepris Snow - a hundred year old (?) young dark elven exile who fled to the surface with the elven (gloura) bard Luna from Menzoberranzan, the terrible drow city hidden deep in the Underdark beneath Winterfell. The drow were thought to be a legend and myth in Winterfell until the arrival of Aldepris. His history is shrouded in mystery and neither he nor Luna will speak of their travails in Menzoberranzan or their escape from the Underdark, but the story must be terrifying. Aldepris was in training to be a weapons master in the drow fighter's academy for his House Vandree (the 17th House of Menzoberranzan) in the drow city and showed great promise and an almost mystical ability to weave the steel blades in his hands when something he refuses to speak of happened. He and luna conspred to flee Menzoberranzan and had a harrowing escape through the enless maze of tunnels to the surface. Soon upon emerging from the underdark in a frigid blizzard on the surface, the two lost their way (and the entrance to the Underdark) and stumbled upon a human child beset on all sides by barbarians. Something stirred in Aldepris and he entered the fray and slew all seven of the wildlings. Then Lord Stark appeared on the scene and Aldepris discovered he had saved the life of the young son of the human lord of the lands on the surface world above Menzoberranzan. Lord Stark was so grateful he took Aldepris into his household as a "Snow" and apprentice weapons master (to Lady Catelyn's horror). He has never had cause to regret their decision - Aldepris has since served House Stark loyally and with zeal. But his drow nature grows in him and creates a conflict with the ethics of his new found family. He feels guilt and responsibility for the death of Rob Stark who was gored by a dire stag in a hunt recently. He has taken to secretly training the young daughter Arya Stark whom he has a connection with to use the rapier and dagger.His dire wolf is named Gromph after the drow archmage of Menzoberranzan who Aldepris secretly admired. His chosen fighting style features the long and short swords. He also trains to be a ranger and huntsman to familiarize himself with the savage cold North of his foster family.

Lord Stark's siblings:

Brandon Stark (deceased) Lord Eddard Starks older brother who was already a great knight, betrothed to marry Catelyn Tully, and executed gruesomely with his father by the Mad Dragon king Aerys Targaryen when then rode south to Waterdeep to plead for the return of his sister, Lyanna Stark. The young Eddard was unprepared to become the new Lord of Winterfell but matured quickly into a capable if grim Lord and married Catelyn Tully in his brothers place. Eddard admires Brandon and misses him to this day.

Benjen Stark - Lord Eddard's handsome adventurous younger brother at 36. Benjen ,as the third son, followed family tradition and took the black - swearing to serve as a member of the Night's Watch on the Wall for life. He is famed as the best ranger on the Wall and the wildling and orc tribes fear his name. He has taken Lord Stark's bastard half-elven daugther under his wing. He regards her as the daughter he can never have becasue of his oaths and is training her to become a ranger of the Night's Watch.

Lyanna Stark (deceased) Lord Eddard's beautiful and gentle sister. She was betrothed to marry Robert Baratheon but then something happened and she was captured by Prince Rheagar Targaryent he Dragon Prince who was obcessed with her. This sparked the civil war against the Targaryen's. She is known to have loved the blue winter roses that grow only in the North. Lord Eddard found her on her deatbed when Robert slew Prince Rhaegar and Waterdeep was finally taken. She made Lord Eddard promise to keep a great secret right before she died that he keeps and which haunts him to this day....

Lord Stark's wards:

Ophelia de Stormweather -17 year-old daughter and heir to house de Stormweather a rich noble family from Waterdeep who deals in shipping and trade. The (now deceased father to Ophelia) the Comtess Mintos de Stormweather and Lord Eddard Stark were good friends and companions in arms against the defeated rebellion of Lord Balon Greyjoy of Ruathym, Luskan, and the Iron Islands. To cement the ties between their two houses Lord Stark took Ophelia as his ward to bring her up away from the wicked intrigues of the City of Splendors. Ophelia grew into a beautiful and capable noble under the tutelage of the Stark's but secretly longed for the wealth and intrigues of Waterdeep and chaffed under the strict morals of Lord Eddard. Lord Eddard tried to treat her as his own dauther but she remained distant and foreign to him. Ophelia got on well with the Lady Cattelyn Stark however  and there was word of wedding the future Comtessa to Rob Stark before Rob's death.House Stark had much to gain with House de Stormweather's great merchant fleet and trading connections in Waterdeep which could be used to ship the many natural resources of the North and enrich both families.Then Ophelia's father Mintos  recently died (her mother many years ago died in childbirth) and his consort, Lara,  has used treachury and her ties with House Lannister to claim that the Comtess Mintos de Stormweather meant to make her his heir instead of his own daughter (Lara claims that Ophelia is not really Mintos's daughter but the result of the adultery of Mintos's wife who is not alive to defend herself). The Lannisters assistted Lara in this just to deny the Stark's an ally (Ophelia) in Waterdeep. Ophelia has accepted the hospitality and protection of Lord Stark who is trying to convince the King to return the ownership of House de Stormweather to Ophelia, but she realizes that there is little chance unless Lord Stark does become the Hand of the King AND succeeds in the courts of Waterdeep were he has no money, influence, power or friends. Seeing the writing on the wall and being nothing if not pragmatic, Ophelia has begun making secret overtures to the Lannisters (Queen Cersei) in the hopes of regaining her house and inheiritance through their goodwill - something that may involve betraying Lord Eddard Stark who raised her as his ward. Ophelia does not even flinch at the thought. She is proud, selfish, clever, and ambitious and will sacrifice anything to regain House de Stormweather, her rightful inheiritance. Ophelia uses her beauty, cunning, knowledge of the ways of the noble courts, and her incerdible ability to manipulate people to her advantage whenever possible. She gets on well with Sansa Stark who treats her as an older sister and with the Lady Catelyn. Ophelia had become addicted to one of the many drugs that flood the streets of Waterdeep and relied on the Master of Coin of House Stark and rogue, Sylvio Varra, to supply her with the drug in the isolated frontier city of Winter's Edge. Recently however Ophelia has fallen under the sway of a dark power that presents itself as Ophelia's future self and "advises" her on the proper path to power and reclaim her inheiritance if she will just do what it says. Ophelia is smart enough to realize that something very wrong is going on, but recognises power when she sees it - and her ambition tells her to play along for now and use the "dark power " to her advantage and then simply walk away from it when she no longer needs it. Ophelia tells herself she that would sell her soul to regain what is rightfully hers, and she may in truth do just that if she is not careful....Ophelia is pale, cold, and beautiful and has the blood of the ancient spirits of the seas that comingled with her ancestors in her veins. As such, she has a longing for the sea that is matched only by her longing for power and exhinits strange and supernatural powers over both the sea and over people's minds and desires. House de Stormweather is traditional enemies with House Greyjoy whom they regard (justly) as pirates, reavers, and raiders. The deStormweather words seemingly echo the Stark's "The Tide is Rising....":

Theon Greyjoy- 17 year old son and heir of Lord Balon Greyjoy of Ruathym, Luskan, and the Iron Islands. Lord Balon Greyjoy attempted a rebellion against King Robert Baratheon 10 years ago that was defeated. House Greyjoy was crushed and their castle leveled. Lord Eddard Stark, the Comtesse Mintos de Stormweather, and Thoros of Thay, a Red Priest of Kossuth in Robert's Court, were all heroes in the storming of the Greyjoy Islands. As part of the surrender and peace treaty that enabled Lord Balon Greyjoy to keep his throne was the condition that Theon, Lord Balon's heir, be raised as a "ward" by Lord Eddard Stark in Winterfell (in reality a hostage to his father's good behavior). Lord Eddard tried to raise Theon as his son, but the blood of the reavers of the sea, the salt and iron, flows too strong in his veins. Theon grew into a handsome, always laughing, and capable youth although he is also arrogant, lecherous, ambitious, proud, and cruel. He also has a very black sense of humor. Theon regarded Rob Stark as almost a real brother, but his emotional connection to the Stark Household was cut with Rob Stark's death. Theon is a skilled hunter and deadly with bow and longsword. He is slight of build but muscular and has dark grey eyes and long steel-grey hair. The Greyjoy words are "We Do Not Sow", referring to the fact that the reavers of the sea do not farm, but raid and take what they need from others instead. Theon recently acquired a long scar on the left side of his face in the capture of the wildingl raider, the Weeper, that has made him somehat more sobre and somber. He longs to return to the Iron Islands and claim his birthright (and to escape the strict tutelage of Lord Eddard Stark). He regards Aldepris Snow as a monster and natural rival in the Stark hosuehold.

Lord Stark's Household retainers:

Varryn Poole - serious and capable Castellan of Winterfell with minor nble blood and long drooping moustaches. (46 years old)

Jeyne Poole - attractive 13 year old brunette daughter of Varryn Poole. She is friend, compnion, and lady-in-waiting to Sansa Stark.

Ser Rodrick Cassel - old knight, minor noble and loyal sworn sword of Winterfell. Lord' Stark's most trusted companion.Long drooping moustache, lonsword, and lance.(51years old)

Jory Cassel - clean shaven younger brother of Ser Rodrick Cassel and weapons master of Winterfell. He is grim, serious and very skilled with blades. He has never taken a kinght's vows, preferring to concentrate on his martial skills rather than the courtesies of knighthood which he mocks.(37years old). He regards Aldepris Snow as the strange son he will never have and is training him as his succesor.

Septon Chayle - old priest of Lathander who serves as the priest in teh sept of the new Gods in Winterfell that Lord Eddard had built for Catelyn. He is an old preaching evangelist but also kind and caring. He constantly strives to convert the Lord Eddard Stark and these "heathens" in the North to worship of the new Gods but is good-natured about it. He is lyal to House Stark and especially to the Lady Catelyn.

Old Nan - storyteller and once a wet nurse, she was old even when Eddard Stark was young. Now she is positively ancient. SHe remebers much and loves to tell stories of the old days. Great-grandmother to Hodor.

Hodor - simple-minded(retarded) and giant stable boy. Great-granson of Nan. The only word he speaks is Hodor (which people have taken to calling him as his name)

Joseth - ,mster of horse and stable

Bandy and Shyra - twin 15 year old daughters of Joseth

Gage - the enormous and tyrannical but very skilled Master of the Kitchens (cook)

Turnip - a young pot girl and scullion in the Kitchens, friend of Bianca

Farlen - Kennlemaster of Winterfell (he is a good houndmaster but refuses to have anything to do with the dire wolves which he regards as unnatural monsters)

Palla - an eleven year old kennel girl

Dain Ironfoot - shield dwarven weaponsmith and armorer of Winterfell originally from Mithral Hall. His trading caravan were slain to a dwarf by orc raiders from beyond the Wall. Lord Eddard Stark and his men arrived only in time to save Dain (the thirteen dwarves had already slain 117 orcs in falling). He swore that he owes Lord Eddard Stark a lifedebt and has served faithfully eversince. He is missing his right foot (as a result of the battle with the orcs) and wears an ironfoot in its place. His real clan name is Foehammer but he has foresaken it to serve Lord Stark. He has a great braided and forked flaming red beard and wields a great dwarven warhammer. He is a very skilled smith and capable of forging masterwork weapons and armor.

Maestar Luwin - very old loyal and trusted advisor to House Stark (78 yaears old) He is about to retire and turn over duties to his apprentice Calmus.

Hallis Mollen - captain of the guard for Winterfell

Some Guardsmen of Winterfell  - Jacks, Quent, Shadd, Hayhead, Skittrick, Alebelly, Poxy Tym, Desmond, Sergeant Allyn, Wyl, Holor

Cayn - Steward for Wintersfell

Lord Sylvio Varra - Master of the Coin of Winterfell, Heir to the Hornswood, Rogue extrordinare

Ser Gundarrh Stagsbane -half-ogre knight and hero of Winterfell, mightiest of Winterfell's warriors

Luna Leanhaun - Bard of Winterfell

Maester Calmus - (originally of House Wands of Waterdeep) apprentice Maester soon to take over the reigns as trusted advisor and maester to House Stark of Winterfell

(I will expand on the last 4 later)

The Lords of the North sworn to Winterfell and House Stark: a wild and independent lot, Lord Stark has won their respect through his strength and justice and many are fanatically loyal to Winterfell ( a few are not - the Dreadfort historically in particular). Many are "lords" in name only and refer to themselves by their traditional wild native titles such as the various mountain clans close to the Wall and the Spine of the World.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 23, 2003)

[]This entry is a summary of events during the first few game sessions.  Later posts will be more detailed[/i]

The campaign began with the execution of a well-known criminal for several crimes against the state.  I forget the man's name.  The entire town of Winter's edge gathered for the execution, and the towns noble house (which include several party members) were required to attend the execution.  The man was beheaded and then put into a coffin, to be taken to the local cemetary by Gundar, who works there.  After the beheading, one of the party members noticed that the decapitated head of the man seemed to be twitching or something, and pushed his way for a look at the body.  Sensing something was not right, Kalmes, Aldepri, and Luna all asked Gundar if they could have a closer look at the body.  They accompanied Gundar to the cemetary, opened the coffin, and looked inside.

After examining the body for a few moments, the body sprang to 'life' and attacked the characters.  The head still decapitated, it bit Luna, while the body attacked the other characters separately.  Gundar (an immensely strong character managed to grab the head off Luna and throw it a long distance away, while the rest of the party battled the body.  Though the undead creature appeared to be resistant to several of the party's attacks, Kalmes managed to cover it in oil and lit it afire in a fiery blaze and the creature was defeated.

_To be continued..._


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 28, 2003)

After the PCs destroyed the Undead creature, they could not learn anything of its origins.  The criminal had been executed for treasonous acts but there was no known cause (knwon to the PCs) for it's undead state.

Weeks past and the matter still remained a mystery.

Then other events transpired...

The PCs were summoned to accompany Lord's (Lord of the City) son on a hunting expedition, Prince Bran.  While battling a large stag, the Prince was attacked by a huge dire wolf, an animal which had been unknown this far south for hundreds of years  The party managed to assist save the prince and kill the wolf, but the prince was badly injured.  He died during the return to Winter's Edge.  Nevertheless, the party received praise for nearly saving the prince, and Gundar the Half-ogre was knighted for special bravery.

In addition, after the dire wolf was killed, Aldepri found some wolf cubs nearby that were now motherless.  The party decided to bring the cubs to winter's edge, and Aldepri kept one of them.  

The sighting of dire wolves south of The Wall caused great concern among officials at Winter's Edge.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 1, 2003)

A couple of weeks later, Aldepri, a captain of the guard, received word of a village that had been destroyed but an unknown force of somekind.  The only survivor was a lone child who had managed to escape and was found by some travellers, and the child said no sensible information about the attackers.  Aldepri gathered a small force of his acquaintences (the other PCs) to investigate.

One the way, a number of things happened.

While travelling, they were hit by a mild snowstorm.  During this, one of the characters noticed a dim, magical light off the road.  Several characters went down (it was sevaral feet down a hill) to investigate.  Nothing was found except several plants of an herb called Merethor, which Kalmes collected (having some skill in herbalism).  The plant has some healing power.

Meanwhile, the rest of the group was approached and attacked by a lone traveller, who at first appeared to be a harmless halfling.  The halfling appeared to be a thief attempting to steal some horses, but then the remaining PCs, led by Gundar, tried to stop him, he slowly turned into a large animal (a boar as it turned out) and began to attack the party savagely.  As the party had few weapons which could injure the creature, the were-boar was eventually killed by several blows of a silver dagger (which Kalmes threw to Aldepri) and some acid which Kalmes maneged to douse the boar with.  The party did not escapted unscathed, as Gundar and Aldepri were both injured, and the party feared they were infected with lycanthrope (Kalmes knew something of the matter).  Kalmes searched in vein for an herb in the nearby forest to cure the characters, but without success.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 13, 2003)

The party continued on, though Kalmes was forced to stay behind to heal some injuries sustained in the previous battle.  Recovering after a few hours, Kalmes (accompanied by a couple of Winterfell guardsmen) rode after the rest of the party.  They arrived at the village from which had been massicared, and found it had been razed beyond recognition.  However, one building was standing, a high tower. 

 Kalmes found that the other PCs were doing battle within with several orcs and other creatures.  One humanoid in particular was standing at the top doing battle with Aldepri.  Several dead orcs lay outside.  Kalmes and the gardsmen charged to the tower.  Kalmas attempted to put the humanoid on tope of the tower asleep, but failed.  He and the gardsment raced into the tower up to the second floor (which contained a trapdoor to the roof.  Aldepri and Gundarrth were battling the humanoid ("The Reaper, as the learned later).  Aldepri and Gundarrth just managed to finish off the creature.  Meanwhile, Kalmes found that several other party members were very badly wounded.  Luna was unconcious, and Kalmes treated her with his healing cream.

After the battle, it was discovered that one of the orcs had survived, and was taken back as a prisoner.  Also, the 'Reaper' had several items on his possetion, including two maps.  One was a map leading from the Northern Wall to  a place in some mountains well to the north.  It appears to show a tower of some sort located in those mountains.  The second map details several locations in the Moonwoods near Mithralhall.  It is not clear the nature of the locations.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 13, 2003)

The party returned to Winter''s edge and recovered.  However, they weren't given much respite, for it was immediately necessary to prepare for a long-awaited visit by King Robert Boratheon, travelling from Waterdeep wiht nearly his entire House.

_what follows below is my DMs descrption of House Bartheon_

House Baratheon
Family of King Robert Baratheon
Motto "Ours is the Fury"
Symbol :Black stag crowned and rampant on a gold field
The Baratheon Family is heir to Storm's End the fortress outside  - their traditional lands are the coastal lands of Tethyr running from south of Amn up to just north of Calimshan. The lords who hold fealty to Storm's End are known collectively as the Storm Lords. Robert Baratheon has been King for just under 20 years. He sits the Iron Throne (throne of the 7 Kingdoms) in Waterdeep.

Storm's End is one of the strongest castles in the kingdom with its massive, rounded curtain wall a hundred feet high and as much as eighty feet thick on the seaward side. The great drum tower is keep, granary, barracks, feast hall, and lord's dwelling all at once. The stones of the wall and tower are entirely smooth and placed so perfectly together that the wind can find no purchase. It sits hard upon a high cliff overlooking the sea, and there is a barred, watery passage through a cavern that leads beneath the castle.

Reputedly raised by Durran, the first Storm King, Storm's End was built to withstand the terrible storms that came howling from the Sea of Swords into Shipbreaker Bay. There are many legends concerning the castle, but one at least may be true -- that the children of the stone (dwarves) used their magics in the raising, for the castle walls act as a shield from outside magic.

The last Storm King was the first to be defeated and slain by Aegon and his sisters, and his lands, titles, family name and arms, and even his daughter were given to Orys, illegitimate sibling to Aegon, as the first Lord of Storm's End. King Robert Baratheon won his throne after leading a revolt against the Mad King, Aerys Targaryen.(the Dragon King) Their motto is, "Ours Is the Fury."
King Robert Baratheon I - the First of his name, the King on the Iron Throne, the King of the 7 Kingdoms of Western Faerun (Westeros)
Once the heir of Storm's End and the betrothed of Lyanna Stark (the deceased sister of Lord Eddard Stark) - he went to war with Eddard Stark to rescue Lyanna Stark from where she was being held by the Dragon Prince, Prince Rhaegar in Waterdeep and to avenge the deaths of Eddard Stark's father and older brother Brandon who were executed by the Mad Dragon King Aerys Targaryen when they came south to Waterdeep to plead for the return of Lyanna Stark. Robert Baratheon led many victories on the field and personally slew the Dragon Prince Rhaegar in combat before the gates of Waterdeep.
Robert Baratheon was crowned King after the last Targaryen loyalist armies were routed and Waterdeep and Dragon Stone Island were taken.
Robert Baratheon was a giant of a man and knight - famed for riding into battle in massive full plate with his families antlered horns on his helm and a massive two-handed warhammer that no other human could lift. He tried to rule justly and fairly but in truth he was a warrior born - not a king and politician. His love of women, wine, and food as well as the intrigues of the Royal Court in Waterdeep proved to be his undoing.
King Robert has grown hedonistic and corpulent(fat) since he took the throne almost 20 years ago. His laws are ignored and the peasants and commoners are squashed under the boots of lords who ignore his edicts and who plot and intrigue behind his back. the Kindoms are in truth run by a Byzantine web of corrupt bureacrats and petty lords in Waterdeep. Upon the death of his Hand and mentor John Arryn he has ridden north to ask his old companion in arms Lord Eddard Stark of Winterfell to become his new Hand and help him restore order to and rule the Seven Kingdoms.
King Robert Baratheon is a tall man almost 7 feet, although his muscle has now turned to fat. His black hair is shot through with grey and he has started wearing a beard to cover up the rolls of fat on his chin.
Long Live the King!

Other members of the King's family:

His wife:
 Cersei Lannister - the golden cold daughter of Lord Tywin Lannister of Casterly Rock. She is as cunning and venemous as she is beautiful.

His children -
 Prince Joffrey Bartheon - 14 golden-haired, arrogant, stupid and cruel. He is the heir to the Seven Kingdoms and follows his mother Cersei in everything.
 Princeess Myrcella - 9 year old golden haired little princess. Said to be as beautiful as her mother but kind and pleasant
 Prince Tommen -golden haired boy of nine. Clumsy, round, eager to please, and of a kind temperment. Afraid of his older borhter Joffrey.

Robert's BrothersIt is sold of the 3 Baratheon borhters that Robert is the only true steel. Stannis is iron - hard but brittle, and Renly is gold - beautifula and valuable but soft)
 Lord Stannis of Dragonstone - iron hard lord of Dragonstone (island just south of Waterdeep). Very Very Lawful Neutral. He feels slighted by his older brother the King but remains loyal.
 Lord Renly of Storm's End - beautiful and courteous knight and lord, He rules Storm's End (and Tethyr) in his Brother's name.

I will go into more details on the King;s Court in Waterdeep, the Kingsguard and the other jor and a few minor families, and organizations in later supplements...


----------



## Nemry (Dec 13, 2003)

I recommend giving your story hour a name, even if it is just called "johnsemlak's story hour" until you think of a better one -  as name recognition is one of the big draws to a readership.  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 13, 2003)

Nemry said:
			
		

> I recommend giving your story hour a name, even if it is just called "johnsemlak's story hour" until you think of a better one -  as name recognition is one of the big draws to a readership.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



 Thanks, uh, Nemry    Renamed.

I just hope I can catch up with the game.  I still have to post last week's session, and our next session is tomorrow!


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 16, 2003)

_A few important events happened the night of the feast that I will get to later.  The importance of those events to the plot hasn't been revealed yet._

The morning after the King arrived from waterdeep, several members of the party were awoken to find out that the king, his son Geoffrey, and several of House Lannister's retainers/guards, had decided to go on a morning hunt.  Aldepri was immediately summoned to accomany them, and most of the party members were asked to do so as well.

_The house of Lannister I will expand on in furhter posts.  Here I will point out that that family rules from Baldur's Gate.  The family is allied to the King by virtue of the King's marriage with Cersei Lannister.  However, House Winterfell and House Lannister are by no means allies, and in fact are somewhat hostile to each other.  Thus, the presense of several Lannister guards, brought by Prince Geoffrey, on the hunt is indeed very disconcerning for the PCs_

During the hunt, the party was all assigned to a group with Prince Geoffrey.  After a few hours Prince Geoffrey spotted a large stag and began to pursue it with his companions.  The party attempted to keep up with him.  AFter a long chase, the stag apparenly went into a small cave, with three of his men.  The party eventually caught up and senced somethign was wrong.  It was unusual for a Stag to enter such a cave.  Nevertheless, they felt bound to follow, so they cautiously entered the cave.  The cave started with a narrow passage.  Aldepri, who entered first, noticed that there was a large mass of spider webbing at the top fo the passage.  Aldepri continued, and entered a small (naturally made apparenly) chamber.  He noticed a clicking sound, and began to listen more closely.  He then saw an second opening of the chamber, from which the noise was coming.  Eventually, the noises source appeared, a large hideous creature Aldepri later identified as an Umberhulk, with a large spidery-like creature on it's back, waving some sort of wand in it's mouth.  Convinced this creature was beyond the party's powers (Aldepri had some knowledge of such creatures being a drow), he immediately turned around and shouted for everyone to flee.  TYhe pary immediate exited the cave, mounted their horses waiting outside, rode a safe distance from the cave, and waited...


----------

